# Question



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Being that so many here carry, I am wondering, have you ever drawn or used your weapon in public?

If so, what happened?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Not yet, and God willing I never will. Almost pulled it on a pittbull a few months ago though, but he finally heeded his owners comands to come to her. Animal control had a little chat with the owner the next day since one of our fine city police officers who lives across the street saw the whole thing. This was the first and only time I ever even made a move toward my gun.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My wife and I actually had a little incident this morning that turned out to be nothing but I was armed just in caase. We were in our living room and my wife saw a guy walk by our window. Where we live nobody should be there unless intentionally. I walked to the door to see who he was and as soon as I reached for the door he knocked. 

It turned out he was looking for the previous owners. I think he was a repo man because we’ve had people asking about the previous owners before.

This ended fine but I am happy that I was ready just in case. When my wife and I talked about it later I let her know I was armed. She seemed relieved even though earlier she gave me the eye when I put on my holster. She is slowly coming around and has never harassed me about it. She’s just not use to firearms.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I have, however it was while working as an armored guard, so I won't waste valuable space for other stories.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Haven't drawn, but I did have the hand on my gun a couple weeks ago. I was at a gas station waiting in line for the pump to get some air for my tire. I was standing at my car, driver door open, right side of my body still kind of in the car. Two men dressed all "gangsta" (I know, I know, it's wrong to profile people based on their dress. :mrgreen: ) started to approached me saying "Excuse me.". Hand casually went to the right hip and rested on the butt of my XD. Turns out they were only trying to bum money for gas and all I had was the 50 cents for the air pump (I rarely carry cash). Call me paranoid, but I wasn't taking any chances; especially with my three year old in the back seat.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Todd said:


> Haven't drawn, but I did have the hand on my gun a couple weeks ago. I was at a gas station waiting in line for the pump to get some air for my tire. I was standing at my car, driver door open, right side of my body still kind of in the car. Two men dressed all "gangsta" (I know, I know, it's wrong to profile people based on their dress. :mrgreen: ) started to approached me saying "Excuse me.". Hand casually went to the right hip and rested on the butt of my XD. Turns out they were only trying to bum money for gas and all I had was the 50 cents for the air pump (I rarely carry cash). Call me paranoid, but *I wasn't taking any chances; especially with my three year old in the back seat.*


I don't blame you at all, I know a guy that was robbed exactly that way. Maybe by moving your hand to the hip you stopped what may have been. I'd bet it was noted.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> Haven't drawn, but I did have the hand on my gun a couple weeks ago. I was at a gas station waiting in line for the pump to get some air for my tire. I was standing at my car, driver door open, right side of my body still kind of in the car. Two men dressed all "gangsta" (I know, I know, it's wrong to profile people based on their dress. :mrgreen: ) started to approached me saying "Excuse me.". Hand casually went to the right hip and rested on the butt of my XD. Turns out they were only trying to bum money for gas and all I had was the 50 cents for the air pump (I rarely carry cash). Call me paranoid, but I wasn't taking any chances; especially with my three year old in the back seat.





Mr. P said:


> I don't blame you at all, I know a guy that was robbed exactly that way. Maybe by moving your hand to the hip you stopped what may have been. I'd bet it was noted.


~ I bet Mr. P is right... just maybe they quickly realize YOU were the bigger treat...:smt023 As for being "wrong" about profiling ganstas, they are the one's projecting the gang banger image. I look at it like this... if it walks like a duck & it sounds like a duck... MOST of the time the damn thing is a duck. I would rather be wrong in my opinion of someone rather than make a wrong choice of hesitation in being prepared in protecting myself & my family. just IMHO...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ya know, I forgot about my road rage guy. I was coming home from work one night, it was about 1:00 in the morning. I was doing the speed limit, which was 45 MPH, and this guy comes up behind me. Instead of going into the next lane (which would have been the "fast" lane) and passing me, he decided he wanted to make me go faster. I didn't. Eventually he did what appeared to be giving up and went around me. Then I got caught behind him at a red light in an area where it became only two lanes. A car pulls up behind me (unrelated by their later response) so I couldn't have backed up.

Anyway, guy ahead of me is looking at me through his rear view for a moment, then starts rifling around his passenger seat. I wasn't paying him any mind really. I just wanted to go home and end a long day. But he then gets out of the car and comes towards mine with a rather large knife in his hand. He punched my car window (while screaming a large quantity of obsenities) once trying to bust it open, but it didn't give, so I started yelling for him to get away and was honking my horn. When he reared back to hit the window again I pulled out the SIG and told him to back off. He actually stood there for a moment and thought about it, then put his hand back down and headed back to his car, where he pulled off and went right for the highway.

I made it to a hotel near by and called the cops. Gave them his plate and all (of course I never heard anything about it after that) and the one cop says to me, "Why didn't you shoot him?" :smt043 I told him the truth. "Why waste a bullet if I don't have to? He left."


----------

